# Water Pump/Timing Belt 94 Maxima



## Halifax_V (Aug 23, 2006)

I know this is a cringing topic, but unfortunately this has just happened to my 94 Maxima.
I have the VG30E Engine DOHC. Not the 192hp engine which I believe is the VG30DE Engine. (please correct me if I am wrong).

The water pump has blown. I know this is not an easy job and I will be taking it to the dealer to be fixed. However, I need some opinions here and advice.
In replacing the Water Pump I know I should get the timing belt should done at the same time. 
Keeping in mind I don't know an abundance about cars, but I am learning as I go.

Now, After I let the engine cool down from the overheating due to pump failure I listened to see if there was anything else that may have gone wrong. I have heard that Cyllinder heads can be damaged, but I am not sure if they were or not, can the dealer tell when they start the car up if I did damage, will there be a knocking sound or something that would indicate this? I did not hear anything abnormal, even the pump stopped making noise as I am sure it is not turning at all now.


Any help or advice is appreciated. I have had nothing but great responses from this forum so far. so thanks in advance


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the VG30E is the 160hp SOHC motor that the GXE models got in 94
the VG30DE was only used in the 300ZX and the infiniti J30 (both RWD)
the DOHC motor that was used in the 94 SE is a VE30DE that does NOT have a timing belt.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unless you severely overheated the engine, the heads are probably fine. If it was severly overheated, then there's a chance that the heads could warp and cause the head gaskets to fail. This usually results in either coolant entering the cylinder, resulting in massive amounts of steam from the exhaust with a bittersweet smell, or combustion gases entering the coolant system and causing overheating and a constant stream of bubbles coming up through the coolant.


----------



## Halifax_V (Aug 23, 2006)

Alright great info, thanks for the feedback. I am getting it towed tonight to the dealership and I am going to get them to replace the timing belt and pump as well as some exterior belts.

Hopefully its nothing more than those 2 parts or otherwise I will be on the hunt for another Maxima. 
Thanks again


----------

